

California affiliates of Amazon.com on Notice - aresant
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/02/24/MN5P1C6156.DTL&type=business

======
aresant
In the past when a state government attempts to tax Amazon on affiliates,
Amazon has chosen to simply shut down all affiliates in the given state, but
not yet at the scale of California.

